
The Evolution of a Freelancer - pilgrim689
http://swizec.com/blog/the-evolution-of-a-freelancer-lessons-from-the-hallway-track-at-dyfconf/swizec/6734
======
DorothyS
Freelancing is great. Really. However, like a coin has two sides, freelancing
benefits are a dilemma as well. To be a successful freelancer you’ve got be
well-organized and motivated for such kind of work. You must know how to
schedule your performance and always look for new orders so as to receive some
stable income. Thus, such activity will not do for those who tend to be late
everywhere and can hardly wake up in the morning.

